# Would you wear these shoes?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

haha vans authentic?


----------



## cokelacola (Jan 8, 2010)

they are too neon, rock simple 6.0s or some dunks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Not my kind of colors but I do wear nike high tops and sbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

if you did wear them wut color laces would you put


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

...................


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd wear those...but probably only occasionally and with certain outfits...OR I'd never wear them except for when I'm skating and need some skaterats


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CAROLE7 said:


> I'm not a stripper except for in the bedroom.


Prove it!!:cheeky4:


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Diggin' those shoes


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

in some brighter colors for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

I suppose I might throw black laces on them if I had em.

but if you have crazy colored shirts and hoodies and can make the yellow and orange work with something crazy than go do it


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

those are sickkk


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

*awesiome*

i would totally where those


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

That shits gayer then techno


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you little kids with your KanyeWestEmoBitchStyle are fucking ridiculous. you look like little girls that hang out at Hot Topic or Zumeiz. 


this: 









does not look cool. it didn't then, it doesn't now, and it won't in 5 years.

if you want to dress like a douchebag, take up figure skating or rollerblading. quit trying to make snowboarding and skateboarding look stupid


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

^

I'd totally rock those shiny copper pants. :thumbsup:


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

cokelacola said:


> they are too neon, rock simple 6.0s or some dunks



I couldn't agree more. I own a pair of dunks, best shoes ever


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

they're sick...i like em


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Too bright for my liking


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Bmansthebomb said:


> http://www.nikeblog.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/dunk_hi_voltagemidnight1.jpg
> 
> let me know


you have never met me and know absolutely nothing about me. why on earth would you care whether or not i would wear those?

:\

alasdair


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

I would wear this shoes but I don't like colour of shoes.
I have shoes for snowboarding & nice colour.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

sure. im getting some neon custom reeboks eventually...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> you have never met me and know absolutely nothing about me. why on earth would you care whether or not i would wear those?
> 
> :\
> 
> alasdair


Exactly. I don't understand all the fashion approval threads I see on here. If you like something, wear it. Fuck whoever doesn't like it - you're the one wearing it. I don't understand why anyone needs an e-stamp of approval to buy something that THEY are going to be wearing.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

does anyone actually like Nike? After all the fukked up shit its done? 

I'm suprised they finally broke into the sk8 world after being shut out 2 or 3 times because skaters didn't want to support a company who's only goal is to exploit markets.


----------

